# اى افادة بخصوص التاكل



## habloon (9 مارس 2007)

اخوكم محمد مهندس فلزات خريج 2006 (بترول السويس) ومشروع التخرج بتاعى عن حماية خطوط الانابيب من التاكل..... 
ولحد دلوقتى لسه مفيش شغل وعايز ابدا الشغل فى مجال التاكل بس مش عارف ابدا ازاى وادور فين وسالت كتير بس واضح ان المجال فى مصر فرصة الشغل فيه محدودة جدا 


فياريت لو اى مهندس شغال فى مجال التاكل يدلنا على الطريق الصح بحيث الواحد يبدا بقى سواء عن طريق كورسات تدريبة او دورات عملية فى التاكل


----------



## mohamedsholkamy (4 مايو 2007)

im doing the same project now rabak yostor


----------

